# Where to put the adjectives?



## linguos

Does it matter where do you put the adjective in Latin, i.e. whether you put it in front of the described noun or just after it? Would _"Charta Magna"_ sound less 'correct' than _"Magna Charta"_?

_Bona filia agricolae cēnam parat._ vs _Filia bona agricolae cēnam parat._ - any difference?

To be more specific, I'd like to write a short story with the title "Silver thoughts" in Latin (of course, only the title is to be in Latin, the story itself in English). At first, I wanted to call it _"Cogitamenta argentea"_, but then I remembered that usually the adjective comes first (at least in English, Polish and many other languages...). 

Still, I'm not so sure if it the order really matters that much in Latin. So, would _"Argentea cogitamenta"_ be better?


----------



## Hamlet2508

If you want "Silver thoughts" to be the title of your book , I suggest employing the preposition "de" + ablative as often used for titles of books in Latin (tantamount to *about silver thoughts* , if translated literally) which 

would amount to _*de cogitamentis argenteis*_.

There are several expressions for "thought" in Latin ; I would prefer "cogitatio" meaning thought, reflection , which would make for *de cogitationibus argenteis*

If you stick to Allan and Greenough's Grammar  you might want to put _*argenteis*_ first , although the order of words in Latin is only of secondary importance.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> although the order of words in Latin is only of secondary importance


Opino todo lo contrario. El adjetivo en latín tiene la posición adelantada con respecto a su núcleo substantivo, como en inglés. En posición posterior sólo aparece en expresiones "técnicas" (y, por tanto, jergales) o para realzar su valor expresivo.
Esto se cumple en latín casi al 100%, por lo que evidentemente no carece de importancia, sino todo lo contrario.
Un saludo.


----------



## Casquilho

Instinctively, linguos, I think a plain _Argentea cogitamenta_ (without the "de") would be more stylistical as a title for your story, but I can't tell without knowing how much your title is symbolic. Just in case you find hard to understand XiaoRoel's galician, he said in Latin the natural order is like in English and Polish, first the adjective, then the noun it qualifies. As Latin is a language with a declension, theoretically the words' order doesn't harm the meaning, but it has some natural tendencies, as in any language.


----------



## XiaoRoel

As Latin is a language with a declension, theoretically the words' order doesn't harm the meaning

Esta es una falsa impresión muy divulgada y difícil de erradicar (aunque un estudio de los textos nos hable de un orden, como en las lenguas modernas, riguroso.
La falsa impresión proviene del peso que se le da a la poesía latina en el estudio de la lengua. Aquí, en el verso, se nos aparece el latín como desordenado, a veces hasta sin lógica en la construcción. El hecho es que en la poesía antigua los estilemas que atañen al orden de palabras son muy numerosos (para esto sí que cuenta el sistema casual, que es lo que posibilita la exhuberancia de dislocaciones de palabras en el discurso.
Pero, y todavía más importante, es la participación en la formación del tópico del desorden del latín ("porque tiene casos") del método tradicional de enseñanza del latín que pretendía ver en el latín el orden de las lenguas modernas, sin darse cuenta que el latín tiene sus propias normas. Aún recuerdo cuando de niño "ordenaba los textos latinos antes de traducirlos.
La colocación, por ejemplo de los CN es significativa (en sentido contrario a nuestras lenguas. El orden casi férreo de sujeto en inicio de frase y verbo al final sólo es raramente violado por razones estilísticas siempre evidentes.
La prosa latina aparece, en su larga evolución, como un río ordenado. De hecho en los autores que he estudiado a fondo (Cicerón, Tácito, Agustín, Isidoro) no percibo ese "caos" del que se habla en el orden de palabras sino todo lo contrario, un orden estricto que sólo razones estilísticas poderosas pueden trastocar.
Cuando leemos latín, instintivamente los ojos acostumbrados buscan el final de frase y a continuación al princiPIo, para enseguida volver a ese final donde se ubica el verbo para descubrir en  situación inmediatamente anterior a él (o muy cerca) el OD o el OI. Localizados así el verbo y sus argumentos, los demás elementos de la frase se incorporan armónicamente también con órdenes de prelación varios.
_De desorden en latín_ (hasta los textos latinos escritos por bárbaros poco conocedores;los textos irlandeses de la alta E. M. a veces son verdaderas incongruencias que nos se entienden) _*nada*_: en la *prosa* no se observa, sino más bien se observa todo lo contrario, un _*orden estrictísimo (SOV)*_, y en la *poesía* el desorden está codificado por la _retórica_, por lo que se puede hablar de un *orden poético especial* (como, en menor escala, en las lenguas modernas).


----------



## Peano

linguos said:


> Does it matter where do you put the adjective in Latin, i.e. whether you put it in front of the described noun or just after it?
> _Bona filia agricolae cēnam parat._ vs _Filia bona agricolae cēnam parat._ - any difference?



I think it does matter. In classical Latin the usual sequence is _*S*ubject *O*bject *V*erb_: _Filia c__ē__nam parat_, so by placing the adjective before the subject, the _SOV_ structure is preserved: _Bona __filia c__ē__nam parat._



linguos said:


> To be more specific, I'd like to write a short story with the title "Silver thoughts" in Latin (of course, only the title is to be in Latin, the story itself in English). At first, I wanted to call it _"Cogitamenta argentea"_, but then I remembered that usually the adjective comes first (at least in English, Polish and many other languages...).
> Still, I'm not so sure if it the order really matters that much in Latin. So, would _"Argentea cogitamenta"_ be better?



What you are going to perform would actually belong to contemporary Latin, not classical. I think you may well place the adjective after the noun. If you take a general look on book Latin titles (not only classical, but also late, medieval and modern Latin) you'll see that the sequence substantive + adjective is the norm, yet the inverted sequence is also current (the ratio is over 2 to 1). Search for "A brief essay on the main Latin titles" here.
By the other hand, your writing is probably not "_about silver thoughts"_, but just "_silver thoughts"_, so not _De cogitamentis argenteis_, but _*Cogitamenta argentea*_ would be okay.


----------



## linguos

Thank you all for all your suggestions. I guess I'll stick with "Cogitamenta argentea" then.


----------

